# Canister filter actual heights?



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

Anyone with any of these filters that can measure and provide the ACTUAL height including hose connectors?

I have exactly 18" under my tank. Anything taller and I'd have to cut a big notch in the shelf, which I don't want to do. 65 gallon tank, but I'd like to get a filter rated for 150, doesn't seem likely though.

Fluval 306/7, 406/7
Cascade 1000, 1200
Jebao 404
Seapora AM 60
Aqueon Quietflow 75
Marineland Magniflow 100/360
Hydor 350
Eheim Classic 66gal or 92gal
API XP - M or L

Any other suggestions are welcome. Looking for 18" total height max, and preferably designed for 100+ gallon tank.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

Two Cobalt EXT filters would fit and are rated for 55 gallons each. Plus, they've very easy to maintain. I know you are looking for one filter, but this is an alternative.


----------



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

Wouldn't be a bad idea if I could find a deal on two. At $120 each i'd be nearly at the price of a Fluval FX4


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Cascade is 18" with the "spouts" on. You'd have to cut a notch with them.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

spn1025 said:


> Wouldn't be a bad idea if I could find a deal on two. At $120 each i'd be nearly at the price of a Fluval FX4


I didn't realize the price was so high. A few years ago, they were going for about $80 on Amazon.


----------



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

ironspider said:


> Cascade is 18" with the "spouts" on. You'd have to cut a notch with them.


The 1000 or 1200? Or both?


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

spn1025 said:


> ironspider said:
> 
> 
> > Cascade is 18" with the "spouts" on. You'd have to cut a notch with them.
> ...


I have the 1000, the 1200 is bigger.


----------

